# Trouble with Nixon D3100



## dirtydamo2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi can anyone expain please why my D3100 pictures have all of a sudden started showing up with coloured pixels spread over a horizontal line, with each line showing a different colour? ?? I took around 150 pics today, and it showed up on 95% of them. 
Have i accidently changed a setting?

Thanks for your help!

Damien


----------



## KmH (Apr 10, 2011)

Showing up where? On the camera's rear LCD, or after you have uploaded them to your computer?

If after upload to your computer, how did you do the upload? Straight from the camera with a USB cable, or with a card reader?


----------



## digital flower (Apr 10, 2011)

You have to post some examples.


----------



## Rocan (Apr 10, 2011)

did you pull the battery while uploading pics? sounds like corrupted data


----------



## dirtydamo2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry didnt explain myself to well... yes it shows up on both the LCD display on the camera and on the computer screen once uploaded/....
I dont really no how to upload my photo on this site with the URL... can i just upload to my profile or something?


----------

